# prep in a big truck



## arkjarhead (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right section or not. I'm an over the road truck driver and been thinking about what would I do in a shtf situation and I'm out on the road. How I'd get home and that sort of thing. There really isn't much info on what one should carry on the truck to ensure survival and ability to get home. I already don't let my fuel tanks get very far below 1/2. I keep some rations and some drinking water but that's it. I'm not allowed to carry firearms on the truck. Any suggestions on where to research for this subject or advice on prepping my truck for my survival. I've also thought about ways I could use the truck in the family's survival plan when I make it home. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

you could always disassemble one fire arm and hide its components really well.
Then in a pinch you can put it together since as someone who monitors radio and CB as much as you do as a trucker you would likely have warning before many others do.

Depending on your load you truck could be a motherload for the family or useless in a teotwaki


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

arkjarhead said:


> I don't know if this is the right section or not. I'm an over the road truck driver and been thinking about what would I do in a shtf situation and I'm out on the road. How I'd get home and that sort of thing. There really isn't much info on what one should carry on the truck to ensure survival and ability to get home. I already don't let my fuel tanks get very far below 1/2. I keep some rations and some drinking water but that's it. I'm not allowed to carry firearms on the truck. Any suggestions on where to research for this subject or advice on prepping my truck for my survival. I've also thought about ways I could use the truck in the family's survival plan when I make it home. Thanks in advance.


Well, a BOB would work great, and, unless you get regular checkups, carry preps with you!


----------



## arkjarhead (Oct 13, 2013)

Depending on what the load is, how far I am from home, and how much fuel I have I might drop the load to get better fuel mileage. I know I need a bug out bag but I didn't know if there were any other items I should carry. I guess I'll have to be prepared to walk if fuel runs out.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

arkjarhead said:


> Depending on what the load is, how far I am from home, and how much fuel I have I might drop the load to get better fuel mileage. I know I need a bug out bag but I didn't know if there were any other items I should carry. I guess I'll have to be prepared to walk if fuel runs out.


Hey, check the bug out bag vids on youtube. They helped me
Alot!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

arkjarhead said:


> I don't know if this is the right section or not. I'm an over the road truck driver and been thinking about what would I do in a shtf situation and I'm out on the road. How I'd get home and that sort of thing. There really isn't much info on what one should carry on the truck to ensure survival and ability to get home. I already don't let my fuel tanks get very far below 1/2. I keep some rations and some drinking water but that's it. I'm not allowed to carry firearms on the truck. Any suggestions on where to research for this subject or advice on prepping my truck for my survival. I've also thought about ways I could use the truck in the family's survival plan when I make it home. Thanks in advance.


I have some ideas floating around my head for you, but, without knowing what style of truck you have, I might be blowing smoke signals only.

If you are driving long-haul with a sleeper attached to the cab, could you fill the nooks-n-crannies of the sleeper with food and water - especially dried foods that will give you lots of energy in small packages (think dried fruits with their sugars intact). One of my friends who does long-haul has a fridge, a TV, a microwave, DVD-player and all kinds of electric goodies in his sleeper .. virtually can camp for days without ever leaving the truck.

If you have a large space between the cab of the truck and the trailer, would a bicycle or even a motorcycle rest comfortably there? There is a local guy who has a truck that originally had a large sleeper on it, he took the sleeper off the truck and replaced that area with a deck for his Harley. I found a picture of someone else who transports his motorcycle in the sleeper-section ...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

arkjarhead said:


> Depending on what the load is, how far I am from home, and how much fuel I have I might drop the load to get better fuel mileage. I know I need a bug out bag but I didn't know if there were any other items I should carry. I guess I'll have to be prepared to walk if fuel runs out.


Paper Maps, compass, cash, extra socks/walking shoes, heat source, food, water, water purifier, 3 ways to start a fire, small tent/tarp for shelter, emergency blanket, etc.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found a video for you about the motorcycle on the truck ..


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I used to be an owner operator back in the mid 80's. Even then I had a BOB in case I had to leave my truck due to breakdown. I also started carrying a mountain bike, then later a Kawasaki 250 on/off bike. I understand about not carrying a gun since state to state laws veri. It doesn't say you can't carry a variety of knives or crossbow. My last Truck was a Kenworth T-600 with a double bunk sleeper. First I put a solid steel front bumper with bars coming up to protect the front grill/radiator this also allowed for more hi intensity lights to be installed. I had a generator for winter and microwave and small frig. They mainly ran off a Trace inverter and 4-6 volt golf cart batts charged mainly off truck alt. It was a good set up at the time, and I could easily spend a month in it or more hiding out or not being mobile, but remember I owned the Truck outright and I could make mods without worrying that the bank could take it or was a company truck. I am assuming the one you are driving is a company truck, so still the BOB and bike could go along. If SHTF your employer isn't going to miss your truck. Being a good BOV you have fairly good change to get home, provided the traffic doesn't get ya.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The BOB is your first step. How many days of food depends on how far you are driving. Depending on how far you range from home there are a variety of things you can do. A motorcycle or bicycle have been suggested already and I would go with a folding bicycle. If you are on a regular route, you can cache items along the route. Those caches could include firearms or fuel or whatever else you decide.

Do you have whatever you need to get fuel out of service station tanks if the pumps are not working? That would be high on my list if I were you. Do you have a HAM license? Communications will be vital if you are a long way from home.

You might check with hotel/motels that you use regularly whether you can leave a suitcase checked with them. They're going to expect it to be loaded with clothes, but there is nothing that says it can't have some MREs, etc.

Most of all I would carry some well hidden cash. The instant you think SHTF, spend it on what you need. This implies knowing exactly where you would go in a variety of cities to acquire the goods you need.

Finally, you might want to hook up with some other preppers in various places, with the following agreement: They'll store some preps for you and you'll bring your load, whatever it is when the time is right.

You really just need to apply some imagination to your own situation.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

You said that you are not allowed to take firearms with you in the rig, well If they don't have a policy of checking all of your personal property, then you might think about the new Ruger take down 10-22,. You can stow it along with several extra mags and a bunch of .22 ammo in a fairly small package.

I would also advise having a GHB (get home bag) with a good first aid kit, a very good pair of hiking boots with good ankle support, extra socks, at least one change of (light weight/ if hot weather) clothes, food, water, several types of fire starter, foot powder, a couple of space blankets, a 7x9 green or camo tarp, a good rain poncho, good quality camp knife (the Gerber Gator Jr. would be my choice if I could have only one type of knife), at least 50' of 550 (para) cord, toilet paper, unscented baby wipes (to keep yourself as clean as possible), canteen cup, some type of water filter or purifying tablets, if you wear glasses then pack an extra pair, small LED flashlight/head lamp or both and extra batteries (if space and weight permits) and anything else that you can think of that dosen't weigh you down. A good idea for some folks (me included) is to have some type of fairly heavy belt with a knife, multitool and whatever else you want to carry on it, or maybe some ALICE gear like a web belt with mag pouches to carry small things like fire starter, space blanket, small first aid kit and what ever else you want that would fit, and canteen cover with canteen cup and canteen. 

Those were just some suggestions that I hope will help to get you headed in the right direction.

The bicycle or motorcycle is an excellent idea if you can swing it.

Most folks would like to think that they could walk 20 to 30 miles a day, and if you are in excellent health and in good physical condition that goal shouldn't be a problem, but for us "old geezers" maybe 10 miles a day is more realistic. So pack food for how many days it would realistlcly take you to walk home.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Paper Maps, compass, cash, extra socks/walking shoes, heat source, food, water, water purifier, 3 ways to start a fire, small tent/tarp for shelter, emergency blanket, etc.


This sounds like the basics I kept in the car (til the accident).


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

You didnt say if your an O/O or company driver. Really unless your company searches your truck, for the most part can put whatever you want. 
A bike chain lock covered in plastic (6 ft) works awesome for a breakaway ...make sure the end is small enough to fit down the tube.  
The truckers tool is needed. 
Sorry need to get out S/O's bag and see what we put in it. I know we also have plans in case I need to leave to meet him. Set location and baggies with sharpie with gorilla tape and set mileage
note is due. Your truckers atlas is perfect as long as its the plastic one. 
If you travel the east coast and have to get back west have a plan for if your going to get out as fast as you can or wait ...wishing S/O would change his mind and get back west as fast as he can.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to consider getting a concealed carry permit. Because of reciprocity every permit is recognized in multiple States. If your permit is not recognized in every State you travel through then get a non-resident permit in a State that is recognized in the States you wish to travel through. FL and UT are popular options. My permit is recognized in 37 States, some have more but most have fewer agreements. There is no federal law prohibiting commercial drivers from carrying firearms though some trucking companies try to make their drivers otherwise. If you choose to carry and your boss finds out you did so against company policy you risk your job.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

arkjarhead said:


> I don't know if this is the right section or not. I'm an over the road truck driver and been thinking about what would I do in a shtf situation and I'm out on the road. How I'd get home and that sort of thing. There really isn't much info on what one should carry on the truck to ensure survival and ability to get home. I already don't let my fuel tanks get very far below 1/2. I keep some rations and some drinking water but that's it. I'm not allowed to carry firearms on the truck. Any suggestions on where to research for this subject or advice on prepping my truck for my survival. I've also thought about ways I could use the truck in the family's survival plan when I make it home. Thanks in advance.


When the husband and I travel we always carry a cooler filled with ice with goodies inside/drinks etc. UNDER the ice is our on the road 'baby' sealed by our food saver .


----------



## arkjarhead (Oct 13, 2013)

The thing about the load depends on a couple factors. If I'm 1,000 miles from home with 120 gal. of fuel I can drop the load and get home without having to refuel. With a load that's gonna be an issue. Plus wouldn't a load make me more of a target to looters and robber?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My tractor has a 48" bunk, I carry enough blankets to keep warm if trapped by a winter road closure, enough food for a few days depending on the length of the run, Spare clothing for the season. several ways to start a fire, maps compass, Tools and common parts, like an air line kit, maxi cage bolts. a lug wrench, some kind of tire sealant and a tire inflating hose. A simple mountain bike would be a real asset. As to a trailer being a target, within a fuel tanks distance from home, news probably doesn't travel that fast, and if the contents are at all valuable to you, you should be able to increase your fuel mileage by easing out of the throttle on up hills and letting it run a bit at the bottom of straight grades. I have gone to rescue dead trucks where the driver didn't even have an extra bottle of water with him, and he knew the truck was sick :brickwall:


----------

